# so...WHO GOT WHAT FROM DONNY?



## Jake89

I know it abit early, but i know afew are back already. I didnt go Donny this year,but what did every one else get from there? Any one see any thing nice?
: victory:


----------



## lenny2007

a nice big flexarium some plants and calci grubs lol :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire

i got the following
-bloodred bearded dragon crossed with something else but fogot so if anyone know what they are (the man who was selling 4/5 differant types and was in the middle)
-hobby sunlight 75w
-zoo med repti sun 10.0
lucky reptile flower mix
-feeding bowl
-water bowl
-cadbury tub

and dad got a big sack of chippings, for those that went i was in a leeds rhino shirt, and my dad was in a great britain shirt : victory:


----------



## Miranda

lenny2007 said:


> a nice big flexarium some plants and calci grubs lol :lol2:


What are calci grubs please?


----------



## Brat

Little worm like grub things.. Livefood.


----------



## Sarracenia

I only got an Exo Terra compact light top (for a viv) and a little bit of livefood. Personally, I thought that it was pretty disappointing and was gone by 11:15 (I was only there for an hour). Basically, all I saw was hordes of Leopard Geckos and even more snakes. There was a small amount of Fat-Tails and a Crestie every now and then, but If you weren't after any of those then it was pointless to bother going. Obviously we must still be grateful that the British shows exist, but it would be nice if there could be a bit of variety. There weren't even many inverts.


----------



## blue-saphire

Sarracenia said:


> I only got an Exo Terra compact light top (for a viv) and a little bit of livefood. Personally, I thought that it was pretty disappointing and was gone by 11:15 (I was only there for an hour). Basically, all I saw was hordes of Leopard Geckos and even more snakes. There was a small amount of Fat-Tails and a Crestie every now and then, but If you weren't after any of those then it was pointless to bother going. Obviously we must still be grateful that the British shows exist, but it would be nice if there could be a bit of variety. There weren't even many inverts.


 
yeah, i was hoping to see some T's, ahh well the bd is nice. ive been reading up on them, though i want to know do you leave food in the viv at all times or just put it in for a period of time? (on about stuff like veg, not livefood)


----------



## Brat

blue-saphire said:


> yeah, i was hoping to see some T's, ahh well the bd is nice. ive been reading up on them, though i want to know do you leave food in the viv at all times or just put it in for a period of time? (on about stuff like veg, not livefood)


Yes, leave it in all the time.


----------



## Andy

I was there for about ten minutes had seen everything by then!


----------



## blue-saphire

Brat said:


> Yes, leave it in all the time.


thanks



Andy said:


> I was there for about ten minutes had seen everything by then!


 
yeah, we had a quick skeg then went for somert to eat. then went round another time, by then my dad got annoyed with how crowded it was and he just gave me some money and went to stand outside


----------



## negri21

blue-saphire said:


> i got the following
> -bloodred bearded dragon crossed with something else but fogot so if anyone know what they are (the man who was selling 4/5 differant types and was in the middle)
> -hobby sunlight 75w
> -zoo med repti sun 10.0
> lucky reptile flower mix
> -feeding bowl
> -water bowl
> -cadbury tub
> 
> and dad got a big sack of chippings, for those that went i was in a leeds rhino shirt, and my dad was in a great britain shirt : victory:





Sarracenia said:


> I only got an Exo Terra compact light top (for a viv) and a little bit of livefood. Personally, I thought that it was pretty disappointing and was gone by 11:15 (I was only there for an hour). Basically, all I saw was hordes of Leopard Geckos and even more snakes. There was a small amount of Fat-Tails and a Crestie every now and then, but If you weren't after any of those then it was pointless to bother going. Obviously we must still be grateful that the British shows exist, but it would be nice if there could be a bit of variety. There weren't even many inverts.



was the equipment cheaper than usual or did you just buy it cause you were there ?


----------



## blue-saphire

negri21 said:


> was the equipment cheaper than usual or did you just buy it cause you were there ?


 
just bought it because i was there, the heat light is more expensive then the shop near me (i paid 7.50) though the other stuff was marginly cheaper, as i bought it all from differant stalls


----------



## Saff

i got a hansom scht 07 male leo!!from ark reptiles!!:mf_dribble:
hes my new breeding progect!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## blue-saphire

Saff said:


> i got a hansom scht 07 male leo!!from ark reptiles!!:mf_dribble:
> hes my new breeding progect!!:mf_dribble:


cool, annd your from wakefield :notworthy:

o btw, i took some pics, i will upload them later


----------



## sulcata2big

i got 2 snails, 2 water bowls and some flexi and a tub of nutribal


----------



## blue-saphire

sulcata2big said:


> i got 2 snails, 2 water bowls and some flexi and a tub of nutribal


 
o those 25p gals? i was gonna get some of those gecko cards from that table but forgot :bash: did you get any?


----------



## DJH1

Another house snake to add to the collection, (10 now!) some tubs and a pair of large feeding tongs. (not for housies!) Behaved myself. Sorry i didn't read Mason's instructions beforehand. I'd have liked to have met some of the RFUKers there. Next time.


----------



## blue-saphire

DJH1 said:


> Another house snake to add to the collection, (10 now!) some tubs and a pair of large feeding tongs. (not for housies!) Behaved myself. Sorry i didn't read Mason's instructions beforehand. I'd have liked to have met some of the RFUKers there. Next time.


think i saw you, did you get the tweezers from the table next to the entrance?


----------



## jungleboy

I bought nothing, took the OH, sis and a freind up they all bought stuff. The OH got some Fat tailed geckos and faunariums, sis got a gecko and a red knee. Sorry to everyone who wanted the ETB's Charlie bought them along with some geckoes and a corn snake.

Thanks to everyone who bought stuff from me and a big hello to all you RFUKers who spoke


----------



## blue-saphire

jungleboy said:


> I bought nothing, took the OH, sis and a freind up they all bought stuff. The OH got some Fat tailed geckos and faunariums, sis got a gecko and a red knee. Sorry to everyone who wanted the ETB's Charlie bought them along with some geckoes and a corn snake.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who bought stuff from me and a big hello to all you RFUKers who spoke


i was waiting to speak to you, when you were near the entrance talking to biglad and some others though i got bored so went for a browse and didnt see you again after. and i wanted a reflector :bash:
hoe much inc p&p for one mate?


----------



## Durhamchance

we got a new leo :2thumb:


----------



## leo19

i didnt get anything because ive got exams and they would distract me:lol2: but im going in september and definatly will get some leos then! oh an i won a IHS t-sirt on the tombola :mf_dribble:


----------



## kymotors

i only got a pair of royals and a pair of florida kings both from same person
good prices too :blush:


----------



## DJH1

Yes that was me. Aghh! Who/where were you? Where you on a stall?


----------



## jungleboy

blue-saphire said:


> i was waiting to speak to you, when you were near the entrance talking to biglad and some others though i got bored so went for a browse and didnt see you again after. and i wanted a reflector :bash:
> hoe much inc p&p for one mate?


Should have come and spoken to me, I'll see what price postage would be and get back to you later in the week


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

nothin apart from a IHS polo shirt.. was about the best thing that took my eye to be honest.


----------



## evilangel

we didn't get anything either still got my lip out didn't stop long either. saw quite a few people from here but we didn't have a badge on will do next time


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

thought was a bit dissapointing to be honest... im off to the ihs thing at west midlands safari park on july the 12th.. that sounds more like my kinda thing.. plus its like 3 days after me birthday so happy happy!! lol.


----------



## sulcata2big

blue-saphire said:


> o those 25p gals? i was gonna get some of those gecko cards from that table but forgot :bash: did you get any?


:no1:yep the 25p ones .:2thumb:

didnt get any of gecko cards


----------



## Schip

I was in that group with Jungle boy and Big lad along with Nemeemeinfemd ermm Jenny and her son lol just brought some spot bulbs for the uro's and crickets for my daughters bearded's that was my lot. 

Have to agree I was disappointed and won't be going again was too far for me to travel and enjoy it, you should have booted young-gun out the way and had a chat with the group it was only rfuker's there no worries lol.


----------



## hullreptilelover

We had a stall there selling vivs and substrates so I was busy on that and didnt buy much, ended up with an IHS polo shirt and my new baby yellow anaconda!


----------



## sami

we didn't buy anything! 

we picked something up that was pre ordered, but didn't actualy buy anything there.


----------



## blue-saphire

jungleboy said:


> Should have come and spoken to me, I'll see what price postage would be and get back to you later in the week


didnt want to appear rude mate, well september ill be coming again but im gonna do people name tags which will be laminated so they can be re used. anyone who wants one just pm me



Schip said:


> I was in that group with Jungle boy and Big lad along with Nemeemeinfemd ermm Jenny and her son lol just brought some spot bulbs for the uro's and crickets for my daughters bearded's that was my lot.
> 
> Have to agree I was disappointed and won't be going again was too far for me to travel and enjoy it, you should have booted young-gun out the way and had a chat with the group it was only rfuker's there no worries lol.


as i said to jungleboy, i didnt want to appear rude. i knew most people via there rfuk name but actually in person, i think biglad was the only person that i identified :lol2: so these tags will be a really good idea


----------



## sami

we were giving stickers away at our table  

managed to get a fair few people stickered up


----------



## hullreptilelover

sami said:


> we were giving stickers away at our table
> 
> managed to get a fair few people stickered up


was they the RFUK stikers? Saw loads of people wearing them!


----------



## blue-saphire

hullreptilelover said:


> We had a stall there selling vivs and substrates so I was busy on that and didnt buy much, ended up with an IHS polo shirt and my new baby yellow anaconda!


 
you were the table behind the steps?
i bought my heat bulb and my dad got a big bag of chippings from you :2thumb:


----------



## blue-saphire

hullreptilelover said:


> was they the RFUK stikers? Saw loads of people wearing them!


yeah, big lad told me but i was on my way to get something to eat


----------



## JamesJ

James bought a male tangerine honduran milk snake, much to the annoyance of his mom who isnt impressed with either of us right now :blush: I wanted some cresties but only saw two males and they werent very colourful.
~Hana


----------



## hullreptilelover

blue-saphire said:


> you were the table behind the steps?
> i bought my heat bulb and my dad got a big bag of chippings from you :2thumb:


Yeah that was us!


----------



## bosshogg

well we just went to look famous last words! we came home with

1 x female fat tail (skunk) het amel
1 x female fat tail (skunk)
1 x male Hypo Leo
1 x female murphy patternless carrot tail
1 x male tangerine het bell albino leos
1 x female normal het bell albino leos
2 x hognoses
1 x carmel corn (but that was a swap away from show)
4 x GALS albinos
10x fruit bettle grubs
2 x 6 spot roaches
10 x others that i forgot the name of roaches:blush:
4x emperor scorpions
1 x chilie rose sling (but that was a gift)

was a lovely to meet people :notworthy:


----------



## jungleboy

sami said:


> we were giving stickers away at our table
> 
> managed to get a fair few people stickered up


Yeah thanks for that sami, made it easier for people to pick me out and Harrass me :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire

bosshogg said:


> well we just went to look famous last words! we came home with
> 
> 1 x female fat tail (skunk) het amel
> 1 x female fat tail (skunk)
> 1 x male Hypo Leo
> 1 x female murphy patternless carrot tail
> 1 x male tangerine het bell albino leos
> 1 x female normal het bell albino leos
> 2 x hognoses
> 1 x carmel corn (but that was a swap away from show)
> 4 x GALS albinos
> 10x fruit bettle grubs
> 2 x 6 spot roaches
> 10 x others that i forgot the name of roaches:blush:
> 4x emperor scorpions
> 1 x chilie rose sling (but that was a gift)
> 
> was a lovely to meet people :notworthy:


blimey!

how much did the day cost you then?


----------



## Faith

Can someone tell me if there were breeders that were displaying their adult leos in cricket tubs still?
Ive seen a pic of one but think that may just be a transport tub :?


----------



## Kev132

blue-saphire said:


> yeah, big lad told me but i was on my way to get something to eat


liar you just didnt want one :whistling2: we'll get you next time tho !


----------



## blue-saphire

Kev132 said:


> liar you just didnt want one :whistling2: we'll get you next time tho !


:lol2:
when he told me about them, i was a bit weiry tbh incase someone spotted me for the wrong reason.
didnt mason say hed have lollipops? 
i didnt see any :devil:


----------



## ChrisBowman

I Got a baby sunglow leo , and were u there blue-saphire and My Name tag said boa1125 instead of bowie1125 :lol2:


----------



## Saff

i was gonna get a crestie but that ment getting a new viv and stuff so got the leo might trade some of his babies for a crestie later on lol, hes not that tame though but still a nice lad!ill post piccies once hes settled and name sugestions would be nice lol


----------



## hullreptilelover

bosshogg said:


> well we just went to look famous last words! we came home with
> 
> 1 x female fat tail (skunk) het amel
> 1 x female fat tail (skunk)
> 1 x male Hypo Leo
> 1 x female murphy patternless carrot tail
> 1 x male tangerine het bell albino leos
> 1 x female normal het bell albino leos
> 2 x hognoses
> 1 x carmel corn (but that was a swap away from show)
> 4 x GALS albinos
> 10x fruit bettle grubs
> 2 x 6 spot roaches
> 10 x others that i forgot the name of roaches:blush:
> 4x emperor scorpions
> 1 x chilie rose sling (but that was a gift)
> 
> was a lovely to meet people :notworthy:


I cant believe how much u bought claire considering you told me you was only there to look! :whistling2: I knew I should have charged you boarding fees for storing them behind our table! We could have made a small fortune! :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire

bowie1125 said:


> I Got a baby sunglow leo , and were u there blue-saphire and My Name tag said boa1125 instead of bowie1125 :lol2:


 
i was in a leeds rhino shirt, ring any bells?


----------



## bosshogg

blue-saphire said:


> blimey!
> 
> how much did the day cost you then?



to much! i actually thought the leos and geckos were cheap this year, i so Biglad. and jungle boy but only realised 5 mins later it was him


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

i got a raptor leo off redgex, anery corn, whites tree frog from pollywog, some calcigrubs, and a uv sun bulb, then on the way home we stopped off at the newark invert show thing and got 3 giant millipedes, 4 fruit beetles,


----------



## gemma996

*awwwww!*

got a albino green burm for a real bargain didn't think there would be any so had to barter hard as haden't brought much cash made the trip worth while got some cheap decor for the big burms viv too good day in all.


----------



## Kev132

oh, and i just bought a gecko :whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg

hullreptilelover said:


> I cant believe how much u bought claire considering you told me you was only there to look! :whistling2: I knew I should have charged you boarding fees for storing them behind our table! We could have made a small fortune! :lol2:


yes well urm i was only there to look, maybe next year i should work on your stand so i cant buy anything :lol2:


----------



## TAFKADaz

sulcata2big said:


> :no1:yep the 25p ones .:2thumb:
> 
> didnt get any of gecko cards


That was me with the snails and the Gecko cards, anyone who wants a set send me address details on a PM and ill send one through.


----------



## hullreptilelover

gemma996 said:


> got a albino green burm for a real bargain didn't think there would be any so had to barter hard as haden't brought much cash made the trip worth while got some cheap decor for the big burms viv too good day in all.


Damn it! I bought an albino green burm from there last sept from genetic gems and was after another one today! Didnt seen any so you been me to it! :censor: How much it cost you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## blue-saphire

TAFKADaz said:


> That was me with the snails and the Gecko cards, anyone who wants a set send me address details on a PM and ill send one through.


 
was gonna steal some on the way out but forgot :lol2:, thanks ill pm you


----------



## Ssthisto

In terms of animals we got sweet Fanny Adams.

Picked up a copy of Designer Morphs from John Berry (and Onissarle had a proper chat with him). Got a couple of T-shirts (hope having £27 in pound coins helped!), a snake hook and ten mouse cages. 

There were a few things I WANTED that didn't seem to be there - or at any of the three shops we went to afterwards! Overall the shops were disappointing - a misidentified Ghost Motley being called a ghost stripe, a bloodred het pewter corn that had refused all but one of the last fifteen feeds and finding out that the Kaloatoa retic at Snakes'n'Adders was spoken for.

And I'm amazed. Onissarle, Nienna and I were all wearing name tags, and the only people who said hi were the people who would have recognised us without the tags!


----------



## gemma996

*burm*

it was well hidden under a royal right as you walk in on the left how big was yours when you got it have you got any pix of it? male or female?


----------



## toyah

We only bought dry goods (though I had to be dragged away from the hognoses a couple of times), but it was a good show.

Roll on September ... the September show sounds like it will be fabulous.


----------



## jaykickboxer

i got raptor and three super striped tngerine african fat tails


----------



## Saff

my new leo!


----------



## mjsgeckos

i seen you in the leeds rhino shirt....i was only there 10mins myself thought it was disapointing altho welsh reptile breeders had a decent selection of enigmas:devil:


----------



## blue-saphire

mjsgeckos said:


> i seen you in the leeds rhino shirt....i was only there 10mins myself thought it was disapointing altho welsh reptile breeders had a decent selection of enigmas:devil:


 
at least someone saw me :no1:


----------



## Ratface

I was there and bought a female normal BCI from Boadave's table...

BUT I was picking up another couple of boa normal babies from Sharpman and a baby boa boy from Pauline.:flrt:


My OH was very understanding considering he thought we were only getting 2:whistling2:


Bluesapphire did you have red hair?


----------



## blue-saphire

Ratface said:


> I was there and bought a female normal BCI from Boadave's table...
> 
> BUT I was picking up another couple of boa normal babies from Sharpman and a baby boa boy from Pauline.:flrt:
> 
> 
> My OH was very understanding considering he thought we were only getting 2:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Bluesapphire did you have red hair?


no :whistling2:
lol yeah i did


----------



## CaseyM

Meh... just two heat strips, a stat and half a hognose :crazy: :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire

CaseyM said:


> half a hognose :crazy: :lol2:


explain that to me please


----------



## ratboy

CaseyM said:


> ...... and half a hognose :crazy: :lol2:


Don't make 'em like they used to do they


----------



## blue-saphire

ratboy said:


> Don't make 'em like they used to do they


:lol2:


----------



## CaseyM

blue-saphire said:


> explain that to me please


 
Bought it unsexed with someone as a daft "its yours if its male and its mine if its female" thing, its looking like its female and im bang out of luck but i do technically still own half a hognose :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire

CaseyM said:


> Bought it unsexed with someone as a daft "its yours if its male and its mine if its female" thing, its looking like its female and im bang out of luck but i technically still own half a hognose :lol2:


 
ahh
damn, you lost out there.


----------



## CaseyM

ratboy said:


> Don't make 'em like they used to do they


 
Damn straight they dont, i'll tell ya this for nothing, back in the day..... *wanders off mumbling* :lol2:


----------



## CaseyM

blue-saphire said:


> ahh
> damn, you lost out there.


Not really, i dont actually like hognoses. :lol2: I was hot and not thinking straight, frogs, house snakes and leos also seemed like a good idea at one point too :crazy: Thank god i had people around to stop me randomly spending :lol2:

(TY Jackie and YG :notworthy


----------



## Athravan

It was a seriously long weekend for us...

Over the entire weekend we met up with, or said hi to at the show..

Young Gun, CaseyM, Rain, Reiyuu, Timberwolf, Sami & Mason, Kev123, Jenren321, Giblink, Kennedykrew, spirit975, reticulatus (in his hairy disguise), meow, just_nash, madasafish, stevemax.. not sure who else, I know where were others

At the show itself we bought 1.2 hypo leucistic beardies from the beardie morph guy (dragons den from denmark I think it was?) and some fat tails (normal and amel)

We also picked up 2 stunning adult female beardies and a beautiful adult chameleon from monkfish2uk , salmon boa & sonoran boa from casey/young-gun and from someone not on rfuk we visited his house and picked up some royals, carpet pythons and viper boas.

Unfortunately we did have to leave the show earlier than expected so was gone around 90 minutes after it opened, sorry to those I was meant to meet but couldn't, I managed most people before the show but there were a few I couldn't get to meet as we had to leave 

It was a pleasure to meet the 20 odd people from RFUK I did meet up with.

The show itself was very similar to the last one, so exactly what I expected, and I was quite pleased to come away with the beardies I did and meeting everyone both at the show and those people I met up with on Saturday en route made the journey worthwhile - although I am seriously knackered now!!


----------



## Roewammi

i didnt go but i got a royal today anyway!! wanting to go in sept!


----------



## Pimperella

To be honest I hardly saw anyone and if you saw me then you didn't say hello with the exception of Jungleboy lol

I was there, I had a badge on with my name.

I wasn't planning on buying anything but I ended up getting a pair of Bearded dragons and the pair of green anoles and the bark anole lol

Did anyone see the tank of beardie babies with the missing ends to tails which were all black on the tips of them? Wanting £50 each! fecking joke as the guy on the next table had far better quality, with tails no bits missing and different types from £30 and a Snow at £50 which was gorg and if I had the extra £50 I'd have had that one lol 
£50 for damaged babies which looked like they had infected tips and at that age would lead to blood piosoning pretty quick, so anyone paying £50 for one of those was a muppet. I got my pair for £30!


----------



## blue-saphire

Pimperella said:


> To be honest I hardly saw anyone and if you saw me then you didn't say hello with the exception of Jungleboy lol
> 
> I was there, I had a badge on with my name.
> 
> I wasn't planning on buying anything but I ended up getting a pair of Bearded dragons and the pair of green anoles and the bark anole lol
> 
> Did anyone see the tank of beardie babies with the missing ends to tails which were all black on the tips of them? Wanting £50 each! fecking joke as the guy on the next table had far better quality, with tails no bits missing and different types from £30 and a Snow at £50 which was gorg and if I had the extra £50 I'd have had that one lol
> £50 for damaged babies which looked like they had infected tips and at that age would lead to blood piosoning pretty quick, so anyone paying £50 for one of those was a muppet. I got my pair for £30!


 
yeah i saw those, he was praying them and the spray wass going alover that uv bulb, id of pissed my self if it blew up in his face. i got 1 bd from that stall where you did, i got a bloodred. do you know what the bloodreds are crossed with? as on that thing i thought it said blood red .......... bearded dragon


----------



## jaykickboxer

i noticed boywonder,mson and think it was hes wife and gekoss,but didnt no wht table was redgex or anyone no 1 else buy the super stripe albino fat tails


----------



## Sueg65

We were late getting there due to the car breaking down on the way :lol2: it wasnt a trip it was an adventure :lol2: But came away with 

female royal 08
adult 04 male royal 
male corn het butter/hypo 
08 boa 50% het albino.


----------



## Ratface

Blue-Saphire - Haha I bought some some of the feeding tongs whilst you were at the stall near the door (and I got 2 hides too). Didnt click it might have been you....


It was ok but way too hot and way too overcrowded. I couldnt believe how small the place was. Was a bit disappointed to be honest.... I was hoping to show my OH some of the reptiles I had been talking about but instead he wanted to stand by the door as it was a nightmare!!!


Still, got my lil baby girl nice and safe - she is stunning!!:flrt:


----------



## blue-saphire

Ratface said:


> Blue-Saphire - Haha I bought some some of the feeding tongs whilst you were at the stall near the door (and I got 2 hides too). Didnt click it might have been you....
> 
> 
> It was ok but way too hot and way too overcrowded. I couldnt believe how small the place was. Was a bit disappointed to be honest.... I was hoping to show my OH some of the reptiles I had been talking about but instead he wanted to stand by the door as it was a nightmare!!!
> 
> 
> Still, got my lil baby girl nice and safe - she is stunning!!:flrt:


very brief encounter, i got some bearded dragon mix from there (that it doesnt like and it cost £3.50 :bash: and my uv bulb)
ahh well, i know what you look like now :mf_dribble: could be a good thing, but its probally a bad thing :lol2:
o well, in september ill have a good chat with you


----------



## jaykickboxer

how comes no 1 spotted me?


----------



## blue-saphire

jaykickboxer said:


> how comes no 1 spotted me?


looking at your dp i think i bumped into you :lol2:


----------



## dani11983

i came away with three hides and a bag of aspen and was gone by about 11:15.


----------



## Faith

Faith said:


> Can someone tell me if there were breeders that were displaying their adult leos in cricket tubs still?
> Ive seen a pic of one but think that may just be a transport tub :?


Ill take that as a "well we dont want to say" answer then


----------



## Athravan

Faith said:


> Ill take that as a "well we dont want to say" answer then


There were some although the majority I saw were in flip up tubs.


----------



## blue-saphire

Faith said:


> Ill take that as a "well we dont want to say" answer then


 
i dont want to start an argument or anything, but why do you need to knwo and why does it concern you?
i dont think there was any and even if they were its only for a few hours.


----------



## Dirtydozen

Pimperella said:


> Did anyone see the tank of beardie babies with the missing ends to tails which were all black on the tips of them? Wanting £50 each! fecking joke as the guy on the next table had far better quality, with tails no bits missing and different types from £30 and a Snow at £50 which was gorg and if I had the extra £50 I'd have had that one lol
> £50 for damaged babies which looked like they had infected tips and at that age would lead to blood piosoning pretty quick, so anyone paying £50 for one of those was a muppet. I got my pair for £30!


Them beardeds are actually purple tiger stripes and were sold for that price due to having nipped tails, my vet has looked at them and they have had tomdine applied to them daily all though i was told there is no need. I think your a fecking cheeky XXXX tbh with you.



blue-saphire said:


> yeah i saw those, he was praying them and the spray wass going alover that uv bulb, id of pissed my self if it blew up in his face. i got 1 bd from that stall where you did, i got a bloodred. do you know what the bloodreds are crossed with? as on that thing i thought it said blood red .......... bearded dragon


your a cheeky XXXX too, funny how these fecking people love to type shXX into there computer but dont say shXX to your face


----------



## emmipez1989

i got the most gorgeous ghost corn in the world:flrt:!! and also a garter snake for £10!!! BARGAIN! :2thumb:
i got 3 big plastic boxes for transporting all my babies in, a hide, 2 bags of aspen a long heat mat and a rather nice probing kit! good job the other half got paid!!
I really enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## blue-saphire

emmipez1989 said:


> i got the most gorgeous ghost corn in the world:flrt:!! and also a garter snake for £10!!! BARGAIN! :2thumb:
> i got 3 big plastic boxes for transporting all my babies in, a hide, 2 bags of aspen a long heat mat and a rather nice probing kit! good job the other half got paid!!
> I really enjoyed it anyway.


them garters looked nice, did you see that other snake i think it was ribbon something or other, that looked leally nice and was only about £40


----------



## Dirtydozen

Pimperella said:


> and a Snow at £50 which was gorg and if I had the extra £50 quote]
> 
> and that was a leusistic btw


----------



## Dirtydozen

Pimperella said:


> Did anyone see the tank of beardie babies with the missing ends to tails which were all black on the tips of them? Wanting £50 each! fecking joke as the guy on the next table had far better quality, with tails no bits missing and different types from £30 and a Snow at £50 which was gorg and if I had the extra £50 I'd have had that one lol
> £50 for damaged babies which looked like they had infected tips and at that age would lead to blood piosoning pretty quick, so anyone paying £50 for one of those was a muppet. I got my pair for £30!


and if they were that bad why were you at first asking how much for one, which you thought my mate had said £15, did you then ask what i would do you a pair for


----------



## Pimperella

Ooo I Wasn't Even Planning On Buying One From You At All. Just Wanted To Know What You Were Charging For Them Since As You Had No Price.

dID ANYONE BUY ANY OF THEM FROM YOU THO?


----------



## Dirtydozen

so you wanted to know the price of one and then wanted to know what i would do you a pair for but you wasnt interested??? ok then


----------



## Dirtydozen

yeah they did


----------



## Emmaj

Snake_Pliskin said:


> thought was a bit dissapointing to be honest... im off to the ihs thing at west midlands safari park on july the 12th.. that sounds more like my kinda thing.. plus its like 3 days after me birthday so happy happy!! lol.


But OMG im still laughing at the look on your face when i grabbed your arm and say erm........are you Leon :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

the look you gave me was that of OMG the attack of the poison dwarfs is starting :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

Dirtydozen said:


> so you wanted to know the price of one and then wanted to know what i would do you a pair for but you wasnt interested??? ok then


Well, there was me being polite lol in talking to you in the first place. It's called making conversation, dying art I know nowadays lol


----------



## o0oTonyo0o

Pimperella said:


> dying art I know nowadays lol


It obviously is...Why didn't you conversate about the condition of his animals?
Surely thats better than not saying anything, then slagging him off on here in front of everyone?


----------



## weelad

Pimperella said:


> Ooo I Wasn't Even Planning On Buying One From You At All. Just Wanted To Know What You Were Charging For Them Since As You Had No Price.
> 
> dID ANYONE BUY ANY OF THEM FROM YOU THO?


does it take you age's too type all your words with a capital? lol


----------



## Emmaj

Dirtydozen said:


> Them beardeds are actually purple tiger stripes and were sold for that price due to having nipped tails, my vet has looked at them and they have had tomdine applied to them daily all though i was told there is no need. I think your a fecking cheeky XXXX tbh with you.
> 
> 
> 
> your a cheeky XXXX too, funny how these fecking people love to type shXX into there computer but dont say shXX to your face


 
have to say they were lovely lil things my son 8 yr old fell in love with them if he had his way he would have had the viv full of them :lol2:


----------



## Dirtydozen

being polite? you walked off in a right huff when i told you the price. Someone that was simply being nosey about a price would of just said 'ok thankyou' but no after you had asked me what i would do you a pair for and told you the price you walked off in a right huff going on about you will go get them off the other guy for cheaper. The other guys were normals, these werent.
And yes i have sold a few of the ones with good tails for £80 each, i was selling these for less because of the tails, which i might add arent that bad, i have just gone and looked for these blacks ends and there is only one that is slightly black. Its my fault it happened, i spent a fortune setting up a racking system so i could house them in small numbers but stupidly i fed some of the tubs some mini mealworms when i was waiting for my food to arrive and it lead to them nipping tails but we learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Emmaj

Dirtydozen said:


> being polite? you walked off in a right huff when i told you the price. Someone that was simply being nosey about a price would of just said 'ok thankyou' but no after you had asked me what i would do you a pair for and told you the price you walked off in a right huff going on about you will go get them off the other guy for cheaper. The other guys were normals, these werent.
> And yes i have sold a few of the ones with good tails for £80 each, i was selling these for less because of the tails, which i might add arent that bad, i have just gone and looked for these blacks ends and there is only one that is slightly black. Its my fault it happened, i spent a fortune setting up a racking system so i could house them in small numbers but stupidly i fed some of the tubs some mini mealworms when i was waiting for my food to arrive and it lead to them nipping tails but we learn from our mistakes.


I will be really honest here i looked and cooed over them babies so did my son 

and to be very honest i didnt notice much wrong with them yeah there were a couple of tail nips but nothing that stood out as majorly drastic to me 

and like i said if my son could of he would have had the whole viv of them lol


----------



## Dirtydozen

Emmaj said:


> I will be really honest here i looked and cooed over them babies so did my son
> 
> and to be very honest i didnt notice much wrong with them yeah there were a couple of tail nips but nothing that stood out as majorly drastic to me
> 
> and like i said if my son could of he would have had the whole viv of them lol


 
cheers emma


----------



## Emmaj

Dirtydozen said:


> cheers emma


your welcome hun im just saying what i saw and i can honestly say i wasnt worried in the slightest about any of the animals i saw they all looked well looked after


----------



## Dirtydozen

blue-saphire said:


> yeah i saw those, he was praying them and the spray wass going alover that uv bulb, id of pissed my self if it blew up in his face. i got 1 bd from that stall where you did, i got a bloodred. do you know what the bloodreds are crossed with? as on that thing i thought it said blood red .......... bearded dragon


And there was quite a few people lose animals because of the heat so shoot me why dont you for giving a shXX and spraying my animals so they didnt overheat


----------



## blue-saphire

Dirtydozen said:


> And there was quite a few people lose animals because of the heat so shoot me why dont you for giving a shXX and spraying my animals so they didnt overheat


 
i wasnt saying dont spray them i was saying you were spraying them and the water was going on the light

cant you just drop all this ffs


----------



## Dirtydozen

no i cant, i think you are both bang out of order for what you put, so what if it was going on the light, if it bothered you that much why didnt you say something? No you didnt you had to come on here and slag me off dont you. Its nice how you say you would laff at other peoples misfortunes aint it.
At the end of the day i couldnt give a poo if i sprayed water everywhere as long as my beardeds didnt over heat.

And i would rather stick to my price than sell them 2 a bunch of idiots that see a cheap bearded and buy on a whim


----------



## Skar's Royals

blue-saphire said:


> i wasnt saying dont spray them i was saying you were spraying them and the water was going on the light
> 
> cant you just drop all this ffs


Stop what??

"id of pissed my self if it blew up in his face" ain't that what you said?

Dirtydozen is trying to maintain his hard earned reputation, people like yourself and pimperella who couldn't say anything to him face to face are now questioning the husbandry of his animals on a public forum.
He is (quite rightly) defending himself, as are others who saw the beardies today.


----------



## Dirtydozen

cheers bud, its nothing to do with my husbandry it was a simple mistake of feeding them mini mealworms.


----------



## Skar's Royals

Dirtydozen said:


> cheers bud, its nothing to do with my husbandry it was a simple mistake of feeding them mini mealworms.


They didn't know that when they originally slagged you off though mate.


----------



## wacky69

Pimperella said:


> Ooo I Wasn't Even Planning On Buying One From You At All. Just Wanted To Know What You Were Charging For Them Since As You Had No Price.
> 
> dID ANYONE BUY ANY OF THEM FROM YOU THO?


like he said yeah he did



Dirtydozen said:


> yeah they did


and we bought from him and we couldnt be happier with our new baby!! he has settled for the night had a good feed before sleep.....



if DirtyDozen is such a bad owner why did he decide to keep the one we had chosen because it had quite alot of tail missing. some ppl dont just got for perfection or what they can get for £15 they go for the face,personality of the animal!!

once again DirtyDozen we would like to thank you we are soooo happy......if i had let her kel would have had more off you lol


----------



## Rain

Lets see, today I met, spoke to, or saw;

Young_gun, Casey (thanks for guiding us round  ) Athravan, sami, mason, ratboy, snakes4me, bosshog and boadave. If there was anyone else, I'm sorry if I forgot to mention you.

Me, Reiyuu and Timberwolf had a stonking time, was great fun 

Ended up coming back with;
1.4 corns (blood het hypo, ghost, anery, anery x rat and lavender)
0.4 w.hognoses
1.1 100% het albino house snakes
0.0.11 sun beetles (oops!)
0.2.0 royals (albino, spider)
0.1.0 boiga irregularis

Reiyuu also had 
1.2 leos (dont ask me, they just look like boiga food  )

I had a great time and will be going again 

EDIT**
Oh, and please, for anyone out there with any doubt, I am infact male, unlike seems to be the general opinion of most forum members (and young_gun )


----------



## Dirtydozen

glad your happy, thanks for pointing out that iam keeping the one with the reallu bad tail.


----------



## blue-saphire

think there has been some confusion, some others told me a differant story. but theres always 2 sides to every story, and now i know the truth i feel like a tit. sorry bud for any offensive i have caused, i feel such a tit now


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Me and my husband went with the kids, NEVER AGAIN!!!
the kids got bored and we got bored, it was too hot and quite disapointing.
i was really hacked off that the only stall that was for frogs actually hadnt got any frogs on it at all.
We were going to get a hognose but we walked away for 5mins and by the time we went back they had all gone. hope the one they have planned for september there, is better.


----------



## Emmaj

i think i got there too late to meet most people lol 

though bumped into 

cat & ditta, met sami and mason, think its solid his name?, kev with the leo that shites gold hee hee sorry kev lol, leon (snake plskin and his lovely mrs an kids), i saw many more but darnt say oi like i did with leon lol


----------



## wacky69

Dirtydozen said:


> glad your happy, thanks for pointing out that iam keeping the one with the reallu bad tail.


thats no prob  just wanted to know who bought one of them off you thats all....will be posting pics tomorro


and whoever said it dont feel sorry for me cos i bought one we are over the moon 

(will prob b slated now but do i care nooooooooooo)


----------



## blue-saphire

Pliskens_Chains said:


> Me and my husband went with the kids, NEVER AGAIN!!!
> the kids got bored and we got bored, it was too hot and quite disapointing.
> i was really hacked off that the only stall that was for frogs actually hadnt got any frogs on it at all.
> We were going to get a hognose but we walked away for 5mins and by the time we went back they had all gone. hope the one they have planned for september there, is better.


 
yeah i heard alot of people saying there wasnt really anything that caught there eye, did you have anything to eat whilst there? that bar just opposite the stairs at the top was appauling


----------



## Dirtydozen

blue-saphire said:


> think there has been some confusion, some others told me a differant story. but theres always 2 sides to every story, and now i know the truth i feel like a tit. sorry bud for any offensive i have caused, i feel such a tit now


 
who were these others and what were the other stories


----------



## Dirtydozen

wacky69 said:


> thats no prob  just wanted to know who bought one of them off you thats all....will be posting pics tomorro
> 
> 
> and whoever said it dont feel sorry for me cos i bought one we are over the moon
> 
> (will prob b slated now but do i care nooooooooooo)


 
there is nothing to slate you about


----------



## wacky69

one question where did you all get your stickers from???? 


we where there saw a few ppl but you didnt know who we was hahahahaha :devil::devil::devil::devil::lol2:


----------



## wacky69

Dirtydozen said:


> there is nothing to slate you about


since when to ppl on here need an excuse :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

blue-saphire said:


> yeah i heard alot of people saying there wasnt really anything that caught there eye, did you have anything to eat whilst there? that bar just opposite the stairs at the top was appauling


LOL leon her o/h was trying to get me to talk her into the green anaconda :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

wacky69 said:


> one question where did you all get your stickers from????
> 
> 
> we where there saw a few ppl but you didnt know who we was hahahahaha :devil::devil::devil::devil::lol2:


sami an mason were handing them out hun


----------



## wacky69

ah rite was just wondering thats all (i dont do name stickers)


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Emmaj said:


> i think i got there too late to meet most people lol
> 
> though bumped into
> 
> cat & ditta, met sami and mason, think its solid his name?, kev with the leo that shites gold hee hee sorry kev lol, leon (snake plskin and his lovely mrs an kids), i saw many more but darnt say oi like i did with leon lol


lol thanks for saying im his lovely mrs : victory: but i think Leon felt kinda down trodden with the 2 of us ganging up on him :lol2:


----------



## blue-saphire

Emmaj said:


> LOL leon her o/h was trying to get me to talk her into the green anaconda :lol2:


josh bought an anaconda, not sure if it was the green one though.


----------



## Emmaj

Pliskens_Chains said:


> lol thanks for saying im his lovely mrs : victory: but i think Leon felt kinda down trodden with the 2 of us ganging up on him :lol2:


LOL he didnt know what had hit him when he met me lol 

he knew i was mad over the computer but dont think he thought it extended to real life too 

lew wanted to come home with you LOL he said can i go live with them haha i said sure go catch them up then haha 

he was sulking cos i said no to a gecko and a definate no to dirty dozens viv full of baby beardies lol 

such a cruel mum hey :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

blue-saphire said:


> josh bought an anaconda, not sure if it was the green one though.


 
hmmm i know all the yellows had gone cos leon was gutted as they dont get as big :lol2: 

yeah i remember josh saying on sat that he was getting some anacondas not sure what colour though


----------



## Emmaj

wacky69 said:


> ah rite was just wondering thats all (i dont do name stickers)


LOL dint have much choice it was wrote out an slapped on before i said yeah sure give us a sticker lol bless sami :flrt:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Emmaj said:


> LOL he didnt know what had hit him when he met me lol
> 
> he knew i was mad over the computer but dont think he thought it extended to real life too
> 
> lew wanted to come home with you LOL he said can i go live with them haha i said sure go catch them up then haha
> 
> he was sulking cos i said no to a gecko and a definate no to dirty dozens viv full of baby beardies lol
> 
> such a cruel mum hey :devil:


Bless him hes a real cute kid, think all the kids had a bit of a sulk when they realised i wasnt going to let them buy everything. they know the rules if the want a pet they have to learn about them first and then save up and buy them themselves :2thumb:


----------



## wacky69

ha ha we saw a few with them in but luckily didnt bump into sami for her to slap one on us!


----------



## Emmaj

Pliskens_Chains said:


> Bless him hes a real cute kid, think all the kids had a bit of a sulk when they realised i wasnt going to let them buy everything. they know the rules if the want a pet they have to learn about them first and then save up and buy them themselves :2thumb:


 
LOL leon would be lost without you :lol2:

yeah he wasnt too bad really was proud of how well he behaved bless him 

and yours are just lovely lol your youngest is deffo a mini leon :lol2: well he has time to grow out of it bless him lol


----------



## Emmaj

wacky69 said:


> ha ha we saw a few with them in but luckily didnt bump into sami for her to slap one on us!


 
lol lucky you hee hee im joking it was lovely to finally meet sami as have had numerous conversations via here and msn 

it was lovely to meet all the people i did that i chat to often and a shame i missed others i would have liked to meet


----------



## wacky69

Emmaj said:


> lol lucky you hee hee im joking it was lovely to finally meet sami as have had numerous conversations via here and msn
> 
> it was lovely to meet all the people i did that i chat to often and a shame i missed others i would have liked to meet


yeah guess it is a good way to meet up wit ppl from here.....ive done that a couple of times (not from here) and it always ended up with tears at the end!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

hahahaha we can only hope he can grow out of being like leon, but he still takes a chance at grabbing womens chests and pulling their tops down, hes only 3 whats he going to be like in 30 years? hes going to be worse than leon :blush:


----------



## Emmaj

wacky69 said:


> yeah guess it is a good way to meet up wit ppl from here.....ive done that a couple of times (not from here) and it always ended up with tears at the end!!


 
Oh dear thats not good 

but yeah i know what you mean its nice to put faces to names


----------



## wacky69

Pliskens_Chains said:


> hahahaha we can only hope he can grow out of being like leon, but he still takes a chance at grabbing womens chests and pulling their tops down, hes only 3 whats he going to be like in 30 years? hes going to be worse than leon :blush:


you wanna count yaself lucky we've got a daughter that does that! bit worse than ya son :lol2::lol2: (even worse when ya parents are lesbians)


----------



## Emmaj

Pliskens_Chains said:


> hahahaha we can only hope he can grow out of being like leon, but he still takes a chance at grabbing womens chests and pulling their tops down, hes only 3 whats he going to be like in 30 years? hes going to be worse than leon :blush:


 
LOL he had a thing about my bottom too lol hmm double trouble me thinks god help when him an his dad ever go out together :lol2:

i think you need to record a cd and play it in his spleep your not like you dad over and over :lol2::lol2:

awwwwww sorry leon ya know me luffs ya really :devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## wacky69

Emmaj said:


> Oh dear thats not good
> 
> but yeah i know what you mean its nice to put faces to names


like we said we saw a few ppl with their nametags on, my gf said where you in the cafe having a drink with sammi?? :?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Emmaj said:


> LOL he had a thing about my bottom too lol hmm double trouble me thinks god help when him an his dad ever go out together :lol2:
> 
> i think you need to record a cd and play it in his spleep your not like you dad over and over :lol2::lol2:
> 
> awwwwww sorry leon ya know me luffs ya really :devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


roflmao, yep thats Thierry bums and breasts just like his dad :2thumb:
guess his dad will be proud.


----------



## Emmaj

wacky69 said:


> like we said we saw a few ppl with their nametags on, my gf said where you in the cafe having a drink with sammi?? :?


 
no i got there about 1.15 i had a green top on and black jeans and had my son with me who is nearly as tall as me lol 

sami was chuffed cos i made her feel tall lol im only 4ft 10 haha 

oooo i had a bright pink addidas bag over my shoulder that really went nice with the green top :lol2: NOT :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Pliskens_Chains said:


> roflmao, yep thats Thierry bums and breasts just like his dad :2thumb:
> guess his dad will be proud.


 
LOL yeah bless him haha 

im still giggling to myself seeing the look on leons face when i tapped his arm and said are you leon ???:lol2:


----------



## wacky69

Emmaj said:


> no i got there about 1.15 i had a green top on and black jeans and had my son with me who is nearly as tall as me lol
> 
> sami was chuffed cos i made her feel tall lol im only 4ft 10 haha
> 
> oooo i had a bright pink addidas bag over my shoulder that really went nice with the green top :lol2: NOT :lol2:


classy :lol2: i think we did see you. now you mentioned the pink bag! did make you stand out


----------



## Emmaj

wacky69 said:


> classy :lol2: i think we did see you. now you mentioned the pink bag! did make you stand out


of course i was starting new trend lol:lol2:


----------



## Kev132

Emmaj said:


> i think i got there too late to meet most people lol
> 
> though bumped into
> 
> cat & ditta, met sami and mason, think its solid his name?, kev with the leo that shites gold hee hee sorry kev lol, leon (snake plskin and his lovely mrs an kids), i saw many more but darnt say oi like i did with leon lol


It didnt make my dinner, i had to buy mcdonalds :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Kev132 said:


> It didnt make my dinner, i had to buy mcdonalds :bash:


 
LOL kev has it shat any gold for you yet?

has the o/h found out or is it still a secret :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Kev132

Emmaj said:


> LOL kev has it shat any gold for you yet?
> 
> has the o/h found out or is it still a secret :lol2::lol2:


no, no gold yet :whistling2:

yeah i told her Emmaj of the forum bought it for me :devil:


----------



## Emmaj

Kev132 said:


> no, no gold yet :whistling2:
> 
> yeah i told her Emmaj of the forum bought it for me :devil:


LOL has she believed you ??

hmmm i think not lol 

hows the lil guy settled do ya know if its a ickle boy or gurl yet?


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic

i thought it was ok, not enough variety in lizards though, mostly leos. some good stuff there though


----------



## Kev132

boy all the way.... yeah course she beleived me... hehe.

nah she's kool with it, she knew i was gunna get an enigma, but she didnt know how much i was gunna spend.. she did think id foudn one for 50 quid at first though lol


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

i have to say even though the show was dissapointing, it was great to meet so many like minded people. the guys that did setup stalls ....... Thank you for turning up, i think you were under represented by the lack of other stalls but thanks anyway for showing up. It was great meeting the people that i did meet and im so happy to have met mad EmmaJ and her son :2thumb:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

yeah i just got back from a trip out to newcastle to find that the mrs has joined the forum as pliskens chains.. and that she and emmaj have been taking the :censor: something rotten... how nice to have been walking about between both of you gits! :lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Snake_Pliskin said:


> yeah i just got back from a trip out to newcastle to find that the mrs has joined the forum as pliskens chains.. and that she and emmaj have been taking the :censor: something rotten... how nice to have been walking about between both of you gits! :lol2:


roflmao i gave Emma full permission to boss you around baby, and if your honest you like being brow beaten by 2 women :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

5th Amendment here... no comment!! :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg

i think i met most people in McD first thing! we met Rain, Timberwolf, Reiyuu, ssthisto, wyankinwolf, Misspimperlla, goth girl, Biglad, sami and mason erm think that was it!


----------



## lenny2007

I was there with the gf also spotted a few with name badges on lol : victory:


----------



## Emmaj

Snake_Pliskin said:


> yeah i just got back from a trip out to newcastle to find that the mrs has joined the forum as pliskens chains.. and that she and emmaj have been taking the :censor: something rotten... how nice to have been walking about between both of you gits! :lol2:


 
LOL you so know you love it leon :lol2::lol2::lol2:

hey and its Miss Git to you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nuttybabez

I was there with my fiance. I saw people with name tags but I didn't see where to get them from so I will get one next time I promise. I was in a white dress with a blue sequin pattern on it.

I enjoyed myself although I had hoped the show would be bigger and it was very hot.

I bought -


2 hamsters
1 chocolate albino leo
1 bell albino leo
3 fat tails
1 snow corn


----------



## Emmaj

Kev132 said:


> boy all the way.... yeah course she beleived me... hehe.
> 
> nah she's kool with it, she knew i was gunna get an enigma, but she didnt know how much i was gunna spend.. she did think id foudn one for 50 quid at first though lol


LOL how far did her jaw drop when you told her the price :lol2:


----------



## sami

we met loads of people...... and some people followed Mason's instructions, and came over to say Hi, so thanks to them! 
We even had lollipops! 

Kev132 brought the stickers, and left them with us.. so we gave out as many as we could  There were some ppl that wouldn't wear them.. lol but there was probably good reason for that! 

Solid was a great help behind the table to give us a break  

and it was nice to meet people that we hadn't met before.. So we'll definately make up some stickers again.... It was a good talking point  

We don't get many chances, as a community, to meet up in a social way, relating to reptiles.. so we should make the effort when we do meet up, and make sure we make new friends!


----------



## bloodcorn

Schip said:


> I was in that group with Jungle boy and Big lad along with Nemeemeinfemd ermm Jenny and her son lol just brought some spot bulbs for the uro's and crickets for my daughters bearded's that was my lot.
> 
> Have to agree I was disappointed and won't be going again was too far for me to travel and enjoy it, you should have booted young-gun out the way and had a chat with the group it was only rfuker's there no worries lol.


Haha Schip can't say neminf nor spell it :lol2:

I bought 0.1 BRB, 0.1 Hoggie and 1.1 housesnakes het albino

and I must agree was a little disappointed, not as big as I was expecting


----------



## lukendaniel

neminf said:


> Haha Schip can't say neminf nor spell it :lol2:
> 
> I bought 0.1 BRB, 0.1 Hoggie and 1.1 housesnakes het albino
> 
> and I must agree was a little disappointed, not as big as I was expecting


 

its only cos you came to hamm that you thought doncaster was small !!!

daniel


----------



## pollywog

A very big thank you to everyone who came and bought from our stand.


Also a big thank you to the people on Darren Metthews' stand for the mention in their care guide :2thumb:


----------



## emmipez1989

blue-saphire said:


> them garters looked nice, did you see that other snake i think it was ribbon something or other, that looked leally nice and was only about £40


Yes but boyfriend said no lol. good job really as i nearly got kicked out when i got home anyway! i was under orders not 2 buy a thing and i went home with 2 more snakes.


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Dirtydozen said:


> And there was quite a few people lose animals because of the heat so shoot me why dont you for giving a shXX and spraying my animals so they didnt overheat


Well done on spraying your beardies to help cool them down. 

Are you able to say what animals were lost on the day due to the heat please?

Mo.


----------



## TAFKADaz

pollywog said:


> A very big thank you to everyone who came and bought from our stand.
> 
> 
> Also a big thank you to the people on Darren Metthews' stand for the mention in their care guide :2thumb:


No problem, was going to add more peeps to the guide but as we haven't been involved in many meets we don't really know anyone, the couple from Ark on the table next to us were nice, and you should all remember us from the 25p snails the "free handouts" that we hope all either threw in bin or took home, i don't want staff from the dome saying there is loads of litter with my name on it, and of course my wife who kept saying go on you know you want one, they complete any family.
Look forward to seeing youall in September, although i have a few "new" ideas and would also like to add more to the care booklet so send in more info.

On a second note i can provide business cards, invites and stationery with the shiny foil designs for very good prices, or even livestock for cards


----------



## Athravan

Maureen Collinson said:


> Well done on spraying your beardies to help cool them down.
> 
> Are you able to say what animals were lost on the day due to the heat please?
> 
> Mo.


It wasn't that hot a day and the hall is generally well shaded and reasonabley ventilated, I would be very suprised if anything died because of heat there considering it was mostly leopard geckos and corn snakes, I didn't see anything delicate that would be considered hyper heat sensitive. No one had fans running or anything like at some shows even though there was electricity, and I personally wasn't uncomfortable in the heat indoors.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

pollywog said:


> A very big thank you to everyone who came and bought from our stand.
> 
> 
> Also a big thank you to the people on Darren Metthews' stand for the mention in their care guide :2thumb:


no problem and we love the frog mug coasters. lmao./..


----------



## ratboy

I have to say, my wife found it uncomfortably hot when the sun was shining through the glass at the top of the dome at 12:30-13:00 ish... so much so that she had to go outside for a while to get some fresh air.


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Hi Ratboy. 

That is the reason why I picked up on the comment from Dirtydozen about animals being lost due to the intense heat. I recall taking to IHS members that had tables directly under the glass dome a couple of years back and they said they had to place their animals under the table because the heat would have killed them. They were told off for taking this action, so I was informed, and were not allowed to move their table either, so have refused to go ever since. Good for them too. Proves how much they care for their animals.

Athravan,

Corns and leos are more heat sensitive than boas, pythons, and a host of other reptiles, including sun worshipers like beardies, so if on tables directly under the hot sun, intensified more by the glass dome roof, then yes they would have been at great risk. I was not at the show, but am hoping that the organizers have seen fit to alter things around so that only dried goods tables were directly under that glass dome instead of live animals, as other wise, they are chancing the lives of animals on a day like last Sunday when the sun was out and very hot. 

I am still hoping that Dirtydozen will come back to this thread and perhaps explain further about the animals that were lost.

Mo.


----------



## ratboy

If you look here Mo. The sun coming in through the dome is illustrated rather well.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/141304-doncaster-pics.html


----------



## Athravan

ratboy said:


> If you look here Mo. The sun coming in through the dome is illustrated rather well.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/141304-doncaster-pics.html


As you were there and had concerns about the heat / sunlight, I assume you spoke to the organisers of the show?

Out of interest what was their response?


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Athravan,

I did state in my post that you picked up on, that members of the IHS asked to move their table and were refused. They were also told off for placing their animals beneath the table for protection from the sun.

I have complained on the spot about non-feeding snakes being sold to beginners to no avail as well. The snakes continued to be sold and the breeder was still allowed back at the next show. It would seem that the organizers are a law onto themselves and take offense if anything they have organized is criticized. 

I guess Faith has her answer here too re cricket boxes still housing leos, etc. 
Sun heavy on them, and poor baby corns that like any baby can dehydrate so fast. In my eyes that is all so very wrong, and the main IHS are letting the hobby down big time with the way that they are not putting the reptiles welfare as of the uppermost importance. I find it hard to accept that as a leading Herp Society, they continue to remain blind to what is a important welfare issue, and is staring them in their faces. What does that spell out to people that are against reptile keeping in the first instance.

Mo.


----------



## sparkle

it wont matter how many regulations there are.. unles these regulations and codes of conduct are adhered to ... who checks them ?? it cant be easy to watchover each sale and i would imagine its largely self policed...

i had considered doing the show circuit both here and abroad this year.. decided against it after further investigation... im sure there are plenty of pees that do the right thing by their animals.. but there are deffo some that do not... as always in every walk of life.. you get the good and the bad... the only difference with animal shows are the ones that suffer are living creatures... most sellers will do everything they can to take care of animals at shows.. some wil not however and it only takes one or 2 and the bad vibe starts...

these events always have stories liek this and no matter what anyone does or says unless each table is watched over like a hawk it wont be the correct environment for animals all the time very time... full stop.... 

id prefer to sell my babies whether they be cresties or beardies or snakes privately...

A lot of people ive spoken to that have been to these shows ( bear in mind i havent) have said they are overcrowded and very very hot..

Since i dont liek crowds or heat its not just the animal issues or welfare that puts me off..


----------



## Athravan

Well, I'm sorry you didn't get the response you were hoping for in the past Mo, thats a shame, especially since the revised show rules this year seemed in principle to be toughening up. As you weren't at this show (I think) and Ratboy was, and obviously concerned about the sun... I was merely wondering whether their attitude had changed at all and what their response was this time... I personally did not see any problems with heat but I was gone within 90 minutes of it opening.

I did suggest in the Drill Hall thread (Ware) that perhaps it would be an idea for table costs to go up in order to subsidise cost of portable air conditioning units if the show organisers are willing to admit that heat is a problem and there are not more suitable venues.

But I do feel that problems will only be addressed if people actually write formal letters to the show organisers outlining points they think are unsatisfactory if people are indeed seeing problems with shows.. I don't think anything will be done about it by complaining on here as I dont think the show organisers take much note of these forums.


----------



## sparkle

Athravan said:


> Well, I'm sorry you didn't get the response you were hoping for in the past Mo, thats a shame, especially since the revised show rules this year seemed in principle to be toughening up. As you weren't at this show (I think) and Ratboy was, and obviously concerned about the sun... I was merely wondering whether their attitude had changed at all and what their response was this time... I personally did not see any problems with heat but I was gone within 90 minutes of it opening.
> 
> I did suggest in the Drill Hall thread (Ware) that perhaps it would be an idea for table costs to go up in order to subsidise cost of portable air conditioning units if the show organisers are willing to admit that heat is a problem and there are not more suitable venues.
> 
> But I do feel that problems will only be addressed if people actually write formal letters to the show organisers outlining points they think are unsatisfactory if people are indeed seeing problems with shows.. I don't think anything will be done about it by complaining on here as I dont think the show organisers take much note of these forums.


 
very well put athravan...

i think most people though will moan and complain and niether stay away or write..

thats what people are like...

After hearing yesterday from 4 or 5 people who went to doncaster and said it was very hot with no way of cooling down im glad i made the decision not to go..

hopefully these shows if they continue wil have more regulations being adhered to.. theres no point in setting them out if the rules are not being adhered to by sellers etc... surely sitting all say hoping for sales and the animals possibly overheating isnt the best advert for the reptile community...

but im glad most people had fun and found some great purchases


----------



## ratboy

Athravan said:


> As you were there and had concerns about the heat / sunlight, I assume you spoke to the organisers of the show?



At the time I did not have concerns about the heat/sunlight ( and I have never stated that I did ). It did not affect me, it affected my wife as I have already stated. She did not actually mention it to me until we were on our way home. So no, I did not speak to the organisers of the show. If you knew me even slightly however, you would know that I would have done had she mentioned it to me earlier.

All I have done is point to some photographs that backup someones point of view and answers some questions. I did not take the photos, I did not post them up and I have not made any posts accusing anyone of anything.

Do not shoot the messenger !


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Athravan said:


> Well, I'm sorry you didn't get the response you were hoping for in the past Mo, thats a shame, especially since the revised show rules this year seemed in principle to be toughening up. As you weren't at this show (I think) and Ratboy was, and obviously concerned about the sun... I was merely wondering whether their attitude had changed at all and what their response was this time... I personally did not see any problems with heat but I was gone within 90 minutes of it opening.
> 
> I did suggest in the Drill Hall thread (Ware) that perhaps it would be an idea for table costs to go up in order to subsidise cost of portable air conditioning units if the show organisers are willing to admit that heat is a problem and there are not more suitable venues.
> 
> But I do feel that problems will only be addressed if people actually write formal letters to the show organisers outlining points they think are unsatisfactory if people are indeed seeing problems with shows.. I don't think anything will be done about it by complaining on here as I dont think the show organisers take much note of these forums.



Hi again Athravan. 

Excellent post and I am in full agreement with your comments/suggestions.  I truly wish peops would go directly to the organizers at the time of events happening that are a cause for concern, but perhaps they have, and also been ignored. 

You are correct in that I did not attend the show this time round, and so can only judge by the photos taken, but the photos do show great cause for concern, and as the organizers were there in person, they should have noticed the problem themselves, and taken some sort of immediate action to safe guard animals trapped and unable to get away themselves. 

Many people are put off of complaining at the time, due to the comments of who the hell does he/she think they are. They are so far up their own rears and so on, and rather than face all that, come to places like this forum where they can air their niggles, etc, often behind a hidden name.

I kept a lot quieter when younger,through not wishing to upset other people, and also because I was always fighting time,and two busy picking up sick and unwanted animals and getting them well if possible and forums did not exist much for me back then either, but as old age has arrived, I feel guilty and aggrieved that I was not strong enough to be a voice for the animals as much back then. Guess I am trying to make up for it now. I still have reptiles here, but nowhere near what I used to have.

Mo.


----------



## sami

we had water bowls in with most of our animals on the table (which made a mess in the tubs, which we were constantly changing... but it kept them cooler) .. the water bowls were passed on to others when they got too hot as well... 

and did put some of them behind the table, out of the direct sunlight when it got too hot..

at one point, the sun was coming through the glass, directly in to our faces, so we had to sit down to avoid it! 

It was very very hot, but at least some of us made the effort to make sure the animals were cool enough


----------



## bosshogg

yes at one point we did walk buy to here mason cursing as there had tipped there water over and no one could see what was in the tubs! i was also impressed with the lady selling the hognoses she gave out a hide and tub for water with every snake and advised us to put some water in the tub when we got them to the car!


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Good for you Sami, but have to say........................I would not expect anything else from you and Mason. :no1::no1::no1:: victory:


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Yet another good report from you Bosshog. :no1:

Perhaps if people voted with their feet, and brought from the ones who care about the animals, logged their names for the future shows, etc, and walked away from the ones not seeming to care about their charges, then that would get a message through. Taking the names of the sellers that are deemed as less caring would also help for future reference.

Mo.


----------



## ratboy

It is just so annoying that there are pages and pages of flak after every show.

At the end of the day it is up to the people that are selling their animals to ensure their welfare as shown so well by Sami and Dirtydozen... and it is up to the organisers to ensure that the venue is fit for the purpose.

*WHY *should it be up to the likes of a nobody like me to go up and complain ? It's absurd.... I'm not even a member of the IHS for heavens sake.

The fact that it is 2008 and people are still having to be urged to complain about welfare standards is what we should be up in arms about... not a witch hunt as to who had the balls to say anything.


----------



## sparkle

not having the balls to say anything is what happens so often in the rep community... 

u see something wrong.. but wait its your friend.. but wait its the guy that loaned u the albino royal male .. but wait its that 25 quid crestie female u cant wait to get home... it may not be whats posted on forums but we al know its what happnes behind the scenes...

so u say nothing... u do nothing.. u stay shctum cos u know if u rock the boat ure reputations on the line... you wil lose favour 
..



BUt luckily some people care more about their animals than they do their reputation and when that happens it makes waves... I know for a fact some of the people im friends with that went said there was a big difference from table to table in the animal welfare.. some sellers had water and hides and were taking great care to make sure the animals didnt overheat but faced with a very hot venue how could that even be possible really


its not always possible to prove things with photographs BUT for once its stall HOLDERS that felt uncomfortable... not just buyers moaning..

if the peopel selling are not happy with the enviroment then surely its a good idea to think next year on a new place..

noone wants these vents banned what peole surely want a( and id hope this was everyone)

is a safe controlled environment with animals who have water and hides in each tub and the knowledge that the actual hall and bulilding wont overheat to the point even the people feel very uncomfortable..

maybe when these things happen as standard... and EVRERYONE not only feels a legal obligation but a moral one to make sure the animals are totally comfortable in a suitable venue then more people will want to attend and more people will feel comfortable buying..

maybe just maybe then we can have a good example set instead of worries and fears things arent quite right


----------



## Athravan

It's not a witch hunt, it's just about facts - if no one says anything to the people organising it nothing will get done. I don't like the fact that people on here often complain about things after the fact, to people who can't make a difference. I asked if you had said something because I was interested in what their response was, and if anyone speaks to any show organisers, it would be nice to know if they are accomodating or uncaring or incredulous or how they respond. As the chairperson of an (albeit quite small and local) society, and as the organiser for a show already booked for 2009, I would like to think that anyone who had concerns about anything would come direct to me so we could discuss & address them.

In an ideal world, no, you wouldn't have to complain, things would be done right from the world go, but lets face it, that doesn't happen. So when people complain about anything, whether it's a pet shop, a dealer, a private seller, a show... I always ask...did you make an official complaint to them, do they know you're unhappy, and how did they respond?

The response of people can often help in judging whether they are going to be receptive to change. It's up to everyone who cares about reptiles to try and make a difference if they see things they're not happy with and the only way to do that is to speak up, unfortunately.

I think if every person who complains on here about a show (and not just this thread, and not just Doncaster.. there have been quite a few concerns about heat going back to last year, to this year at Hamm, and now continuing on to the UK shows) then maybe, just maybe, there might not be a need to complain next year. I don't see the point of saying there is a welfare issue here without following it up with the relevant people.

If you don't want to say anything in person it's no big deal to write an email or letter later.


----------



## timberwolf

I was there most of the day, but I did get out of the heat at one point, and sat with my car under the shade of the only tree in Macdonalds car park..I was one of those lucky enough to have some of the little hoggies mentioned earlier and the lady selling them was indeed putting in little tiny hides and bottle caps for water! full marks to you, whoever you were. There probably are more suitable venues than this, it did get uncomfortably warm in there, though to their credit many exhibitors were taking steps to ensure the welfare of their animals. (Thanks for the lollipop Sami x)

On the whole I enjoyed the day, its a fair journey for me too but I thought it was worth it in view of the people I met and the beautiful animals I might not otherwise have seen. I certainly saw no dead ones, nor have I heard subsequent reports of purchases dying. 

Perhaps a few suggestions to the organisers re an alternative venue wouldn't go amiss....

Oh yeah, and sparkle... I applaud you for the horns and the piercings, but you have a way to go to catch me up! lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ratboy

Athravan said:


> It's not a witch hunt, it's just about facts - if no one says anything to the people organising it nothing will get done.


My appologies. I read it as "Did you say anything at the time ? and if not why not ?"


----------



## jav07

ok so we need a better venue
reptiles in better conditions(spacious containers with hide + water)
and an over cast day with some rain.


----------



## crafty

and then all you would hear is how c****y the weather was.


----------



## bosshogg

Maureen Collinson said:


> Yet another good report from you Bosshog. :no1:
> 
> Perhaps if people voted with their feet, and brought from the ones who care about the animals, logged their names for the future shows, etc, and walked away from the ones not seeming to care about their charges, then that would get a message through. Taking the names of the sellers that are deemed as less caring would also help for future reference.
> 
> Mo.


i only bought from people that were looking after the animals there was only one stand where i was upset and that was at last table on the left the middle tables as there had there boas in totally understandard tubs and there didnt attempt to move them even though there were in full sun and steaming up (no water in tubs) except for that most people seemed to care for there stock.

is there no way that the IHS could put into rules of hiring a table that water must be provided??


----------



## hullreptilelover

bosshogg said:


> i only bought from people that were looking after the animals there was only one stand where i was upset and that was at last table on the left the middle tables as there had there boas in totally understandard tubs and there didnt attempt to move them even though there were in full sun and steaming up (no water in tubs) except for that most people seemed to care for there stock.
> 
> is there no way that the IHS could put into rules of hiring a table that water must be provided??


Claire, you should come to the next IHS meeting in Hull and raise some of the issues that people have had with the breeders meeting :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg

hullreptilelover said:


> Claire, you should come to the next IHS meeting in Hull and raise some of the issues that people have had with the breeders meeting :2thumb:


very good idea lets hope this one doesn't fall on a day when Richard is working :bash:


----------



## captaincarot

Pliskens_Chains said:


> Me and my husband went with the kids, NEVER AGAIN!!!
> the kids got bored and we got bored, it was too hot and quite disapointing.
> i was really hacked off that the only stall that was for frogs actually hadnt got any frogs on it at all.
> We were going to get a hognose but we walked away for 5mins and by the time we went back they had all gone. hope the one they have planned for september there, is better.


 
there were 2 tables with frogs on other than pollywog. sami and mason had some green tree frogs and there was a guy selling dart frogs there too.


----------



## sparkle

jav07 said:


> ok so we need a better venue
> reptiles in better conditions(spacious containers with hide + water)
> and an over cast day with some rain.


 
no we need a venue where weather does not cause severe problems with either extreme heat or cold..... we cant control weather... therefore we cant have venues where weather causes issues.. its not rocket science really.. its extremely unfair on most rhac gecko species like cresties etc.... and plenty of other species too...

if u saw someone sitting with a crestie in a tub... in direct sunlight and the crestie cant move cos its in a tub and the seller has it on a table all day... wheres the thermoregulation in that...

is that ok..

obviously not..

there was a thread a while back where it was suggested basics like water bowls and hides for each animal were provided but someone said...

then the buyers wont see the animals.. well fair point... but then is a show like this the correct place for an animal to be bought if it cant have access to water or a hide?? 

also when rules are new and drawn up and that will hopefully happen there needs to be people willing to enforce them because although many breeders will self regulate.. many wont bother..

ive stayed away from shows because of these issues because i know if i went and saw an animal in conditions liek this.. or overheating etc... im too mouthy to say nothing on the day.. these issues need raised but not verbally on the day by someone like me whos too hot headed to stay within the boundries of diplomacy...

theres a few threads on other forums and within rfuk with people admitting they were absolutely boiling hot at rodbaston... and they felt that some of the reps couldnt have been comfortable...and even crestie breeders saying it was too hot for rhacs and other species that cant cope with temps as high as they were on the day...


----------



## Athravan

Need a venue with air conditioning ideally... but only really the very newest (and expensive) places tend to have it in the UK


----------



## carpy

you lot should have gone to houten - was very good indeed


----------



## jav07

Athravan said:


> Need a venue with air conditioning ideally... but only really the very newest (and expensive) places tend to have it in the UK


many of which will not welcome a reptile show


----------



## bosshogg

carpy said:


> you lot should have gone to houten - was very good indeed


not all of us can afford the money or the time to go to Houten and personally i would rather prefer to support the local shows only way there going to grow is if we support them!


----------



## LEXCORN

> Original post by *Maureen Collinson*
> I truly wish peops would go directly to the organizers at the time of events happening that are a cause for concern, but perhaps they have, and also been ignored. :sad:


The hall became warm, not only with numbers of people in attendance, but, also, the sun-a-shinning (for once) did intrude onto some exhibitors tables.

We were not affected by direct sunlight, nor the animals. However, when I chatted with John Berry I noticed that he was using an infra red thermometer to verify the conditions of his animals.

My O.H. spoke directly with Richard Brook & asked that the roof vents be opened to allow further air circulation.

That was carried out immediately by the building maintenance.

Lex


----------



## ditta

the guy who was facing dirtydozens table had baby leos in plastic tubs that were in direct sunlight, one of these babies was pointed out to the seller, because it was dead in the box.......presumably from the heat, he then opened the lids of the other boxes to let the hot air out, myself and foofoo( cat )witnessed this happening


----------



## Athravan

ditta said:


> the guy who was facing dirtydozens table had baby leos in plastic tubs that were in direct sunlight, one of these babies was pointed out to the seller, because it was dead in the box.......presumably from the heat, he then opened the lids of the other boxes to let the hot air out, myself and foofoo( cat )witnessed this happening


How big were the tubs (were they cricket tubs?) and were they well ventilated?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

they have an ice rink in the dome dont they? i dunno if its a completely obsurd suggestion but why not have it in there next time? you can cover ice rinks over, then the heat problem would be rectified as its easier to warm a rep up than it is cool them down. Or if this isnt a possibility why dont they get something to cover that bleeding dome up!!! thats where all the sun shines through and hits the people with the tables in the middle. dirty dozens table was in the middle under the dome hense why i think he sprayed his animals so much. His tubs might have been misted up but at least the animals were cool. the table across had their leos in "lovely looking" show cases that are very appealing to the eye but are also heat traps, and only after the loss of that poor baby leo that i caught a glimse of <<unfortunately too late or else i would have said something>> did the guy whos table it was make an attempt to put water in cricket tub lids into the cases and the leos in the water. i hope that was the only loss he suffered for the animals sake


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Athravan said:


> How big were the tubs (were they cricket tubs?) and were they well ventilated?


 
christy, they were in like show cases, cant explain it. like small boxes, 3 or 4 to a row, that were teired like stairs with the top and front side being clear plastic. From what i could see they didnt look well ventilated. though i saw these cases being used last doncaster show too, dunno if anyone had any losses that time


----------



## carpy

bosshogg said:


> not all of us can afford the money or the time to go to Houten and personally i would rather prefer to support the local shows only way there going to grow is if we support them!


fair enough not everyone can afford it. but in the south east we its not bad. paid £30 FOR THE FERRY - RETURN AND THe rest is petrol and 8 euro or something entry

regarding the latter sentence. yes its all well and good supporting local shows, but they are not going to grow as long as organisations such as the rspca are here and fiercely against them. legislation in the uk doesnt allow for big shows. plus, the animals i am after wouldnt be found at donny

Alex


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

to be honest i dont like the idea of shows anymore, i think what would be much better is to arrange a big meet and more of an RFUK mingle meeting, arrange sales etc before hand and then all meet up for a good old chin wag and to meet people, and bring whatever has been sold to the meet and exchange it with the seller. that way animals that dont need to be there arent so arent being affected by the weather conditions i just feel for the poor animals being on display all day being in conditions that are hard to control. had we not have been collecting for customers there i dont think we would have gone

ps christy, ditta is puttin up a pic now of the cases once she sorts out her photobucket lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

*photo of cases we mean*

sorry about the crap arrow, thats dittas skills on paint for you :lol2:


----------



## Kev132

woooo im in that picture too !

i didnt realise that seller had lost any animals, but i did help them put some water into all of the tubs !


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Kev132 said:


> woooo im in that picture too !
> 
> i didnt realise that seller had lost any animals, but i did help them put some water into all of the tubs !


 
oooohhhh which one are you? get it on paint and draw a yellow arrow to ya head! hehe


----------



## Kev132




----------



## hullreptilelover

It was sooo warm in ther I was sweating that much that I thought I'd peed my pants! :blush:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i said yellow arrow kev!!! lol i was lookin for ages then


----------



## Kev132

Lol sorry :blush:


----------



## hermanlover

i noticed this seller aswell, by about 12 i noticed about 3 babies that looked dead, or on their way out. it didnt help he was using black sand aswell, so that was absorbing all the heat. and their was very little ventilation, if any.


----------



## RedGex

We had a nightmare with heat towards the end, provided water, opened lids, and eneded up putting them on the floor, luckily the kind peeps next to us let us move onto their table a bit. Would have been ok if the sun wasnt shining right down onto our table most the day (we were in the middle), Dirtydozen's spray helped too which he kindly lent us! Needless too say we'll be requesting a table round the edge/away from windows in future.

Nice to meet some people though, sorry if I looked grumpy we were sweating cobs!


----------



## djjohn

Maureen Collinson said:


> Well done on spraying your beardies to help cool them down.
> 
> Are you able to say what animals were lost on the day due to the heat please?
> 
> Mo.


I had tables at the show and a thermometer with min/max settings on the table checking both the heatmats and room temps the max it read for the room was 30.6c


----------



## djjohn

is there no way that the IHS could put into rules of hiring a table that water must be provided??[/quote]

I dont see the need to provide water all day for snakes as all they will do is tip it over and you then need to keep disturbing them to keep cleaning there tubs as they keep steaming up all i do is offer water at the time i set up my table and again before i pack up


----------



## Reiyuu

RedGex said:


> sorry if I looked grumpy we were sweating cobs!


 You didnt seem grumpy at all  Spaced out when I first started mooching your stand but you quickly came around and you were wonderful to chat to. Both of you  

Wasn't bad for my first show  met lots of lovely people and had Young_Gun and CaseyM looking after us there. was a nice day out and picked up some wonderfull geckos


----------



## Dirtydozen

Maureen Collinson said:


> Hi Ratboy.
> 
> That is the reason why I picked up on the comment from Dirtydozen about animals being lost due to the intense heat. I recall taking to IHS members that had tables directly under the glass dome a couple of years back and they said they had to place their animals under the table because the heat would have killed them. They were told off for taking this action, so I was informed, and were not allowed to move their table either, so have refused to go ever since. Good for them too. Proves how much they care for their animals.
> 
> Athravan,
> 
> Corns and leos are more heat sensitive than boas, pythons, and a host of other reptiles, including sun worshipers like beardies, so if on tables directly under the hot sun, intensified more by the glass dome roof, then yes they would have been at great risk. I was not at the show, but am hoping that the organizers have seen fit to alter things around so that only dried goods tables were directly under that glass dome instead of live animals, as other wise, they are chancing the lives of animals on a day like last Sunday when the sun was out and very hot.
> 
> I am still hoping that Dirtydozen will come back to this thread and perhaps explain further about the animals that were lost.
> 
> Mo.


 
Hi mo, i didnt witness any deaths myself nor do i know who they belonged to or even if it was true to be honest. I had heard of a couple of people that someone had lost quite a few leos


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Thanks Dirtydozen for getting back to me. Much appreciated. :2thumb:

Having already held shows at this venue and therefore knowing the problems with the life stock in the centre area, I can't for the life of me figure out why the IHS organizers have not yet seen fit to try to ensure that all tables in the extremely hot area under the direct rays of the sun magnified by the glass, are the ones selling dry goods only. Surely it is only common sense as well as showing a keen interest in the welfare of the animals, which should be what an organization of the magnitude of the IHS should be all about.  

Mo.


----------



## jav07

Maureen Collinson said:


> Thanks Dirtydozen for getting back to me. Much appreciated. :2thumb:
> 
> Having already held shows at this venue and therefore knowing the problems with the life stock in the centre area, I can't for the life of me figure out why the IHS organizers have not yet seen fit to try to ensure that all tables in the extremely hot area under the direct rays of the sun magnified by the glass, are the ones selling dry goods only. Surely it is only common sense as well as showing a keen interest in the welfare of the animals, which should be what an organization of the magnitude of the IHS should be all about.
> 
> Mo.


fair enough but why make your suggestions on here if you dont contact the organiser how do you expect to change anything:bash:


----------



## Maureen Collinson

My my Jav, before going round using bash on the head smilies, perhaps it would be better to ask if I have already sent my suggestion direct to the IHS rather than assume I have not. Shame on you as I have as it happens, :naughty: and have also added it here in the hope perhaps that others might take it upon themselves to do the same. That way there could be more impact, and therefore more chance of them acting on the problem. Still think that being in the position they are that they should have already worked it out for themselves, and thus already acted on it, instead of having a repeat performance of yet more animals suffering because of lack of foresight on their part. 

So to sum, I have made the effort of writing direct, and writing on here, so twice the effort from me, how about you Jav?

Mo.


----------



## RedGex

Reiyuu said:


> You didnt seem grumpy at all  Spaced out when I first started mooching your stand but you quickly came around and you were wonderful to chat to. Both of you
> 
> Wasn't bad for my first show  met lots of lovely people and had Young_Gun and CaseyM looking after us there. was a nice day out and picked up some wonderfull geckos


Hi! Yeah was so warm, and got used to people waandering by and not speaking! Was nice to chat to someone! Keep us updated how that leo gets on, she is bootiful! Should have some pretty little baby leos : victory:
The RFUK stickers were a really good idea, or I wouldn't have had a clue who you were, obviously, lol! Hopefully there will be more at the next show!


----------



## ditta

RedGex said:


> Hi! Yeah was so warm, and got used to people waandering by and not speaking! Was nice to chat to someone! Keep us updated how that leo gets on, she is bootiful! Should have some pretty little baby leos : victory:
> The RFUK stickers were a really good idea, or I wouldn't have had a clue who you were, obviously, lol! Hopefully there will be more at the next show!


You recognised us didnt you????


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

i heard about someone that went to donny and got crabs.. :lol2: :lol2: 
just kidding although prob would be bout right as its fulla std's. lol.. i got a nice ihs polo shirt.. as mrs wouldnt let me buy the anaconda there and then!


----------



## chris_wade

i got some snails and cockroaches there, dunno if anyone saw me there?


----------



## RedGex

ditta said:


> You recognised us didnt you????


Well I did see someone who looked an awful lot like you, tiptoeing round to a table selling frogs.......!

And Cat forgot to leave us them loverly snakes!!!


----------

